# June Grass



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Is the June grass around in Destin right now. Will be there fourth of July week and hoping it is not heavy.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

If you're refering to the sargasm weed it was very thick last week but it hascleared up pretty good right now...at least in Pensacola, not sure about Destin. Not sure how it will be come July


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty nasty right now. All broken up into little chunks.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

How will that affect the surf fishing?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

If its still clumped in destin as lobsterman said it will make things very difficult. The drifting clumps will gather on your line and like a big sail catching the current.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

That blows. I am catching a shark on my trip if I have to cut my leg and swim past the second sand bar at night with fresh mullet in my pocket.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

You would probably have a pretty good chance catchingone that way!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

We were in Panama City & east beaches of Destin yesterday and it was spotty. Some areas were cleaner than others.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I hope that it is clear and the surf is smooth. I fished in that stuff one year and it sucked.


----------



## allen_perkinson (Nov 17, 2007)

was out in destin on wednesday and navarre today. the "grass" was so bad in destin that you couldnt retrieve your line once you got a bit on it and it made it up to the eyes on your rod. but in navarre, it was non existant. but so were the fish, so pick your poison... Tight lines!


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Not much of a shark fisherman here, but I have been to the beach twice this week and have caught literally a hundred or more ladyfish and hardtails/jacks. If you're trying to catch a shark I recommend trying to use one of these two fish for bait. I had one of my ladyfish swallow my lure and after freeing the hooks he died. I threw him out and called it a day. Not 5 minutes had gone by and a 5-6 foot shark came cruising in about 3 feet of water I assume following the blood trail in. I was glad I had gotten out of the water to say the least. My guess would be that the sharks 'stage' in fairly deep water and keep an eye out on the massive schools of ladyfish and hardtails. As soon as one's in trouble they come in and have lunch. 



Again, not much of a shark fisherman, but maybe that info will help.





P.S. I'm talking about PC beach so I'm not sure about Destin. Good luck!


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I got into some blues off the surf in Destin and was releasing them. One had a bloody gill when I let him go, and within a few minutes a Blacktip was cruising the surf. I kept casting at him but he didn't want my spoon.


----------



## zako (Jun 25, 2008)

keeponfish'n:letsparty


----------

